# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Peixes, Corais, Invertebrados e Algas >  Algas Castanhas

## Antonio Andrade

Boas Noites meus Caros

Alguem me pode dar umas dicas de como eliminar estas algas castanhas que parecem estar a invadir o meu aqua ao fim de 3 meses. Anexo fotos.

Antecipadamente obrigado

Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Parecem ser Cyanos.

Fazer TPAs e se possivel um apagão durante uns dias, mas essencialmente muitas TPAs. Podes ainda aumentar a circulação, que também ajuda e evita que apareçam.

Em principio deve-se ao excesso de nutrientes.

----------


## Miguel Correia

> Boas Noites meus Caros
> 
> Alguem me pode dar umas dicas de como eliminar estas algas castanhas que parecem estar a invadir o meu aqua ao fim de 3 meses. Anexo fotos.
> 
> Antecipadamente obrigado
> 
> Andrade


Olá António,

Apesar de não ter informação sobre o teu equipamento (convém colocares) desde bombas, escumador...
Acho que uma boa equipa de limpeza ajudaria imenso, não sei se tens em quantidade suficiente, coloca mais eremitas e  turbos.
Tens circulação suficiente?
O escumador está a funcionar bem?
Quais as dimensões do aquário?
Quantos peixes tens e quais?será que não são muitos peixes para 3 meses?
Não estarás a alimentar em demasia?

Cumps,
Miguel

----------


## Filipe Simões

Para ajudar o Antonio vai aqui um link para o aquario dele, com o set up completo:

http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=9037

----------


## Julio Macieira

Está tudo normal para um aquário de 3 meses.

Querendo eliminar mais rapidamente essas algas, poderias passar uma bomba potente por cima dessa rocha toda, certamente que se desprenderão.

Nessa altura, a utilização de um filtro externo com lã pode ajudar-te a remover a sujidade maior que fica na coluna de agua.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá meus amigos

A fauna é composta por: 2 Ocelaris; 1 Hepatus (maravilha qualquer um com a sua vivacidade); 1 Magnifica; 1 Banggai Cardinalfish; 2 Lysmata debelius; 1 Lysmata amboinensis. depois equipe de limpeza composta por pelo menos 10 caramujos; 7 ou 8 nassarios, pelo menos 2 eremitas patas verdes (eram mais mas não os vejo) pelo menos 3 cerites.
Corais: 1 Sarcophitum alguns Rodactis na Pedra viva, 1 Heliofungia que parece estar a morrer, 1 Zoanthus sp 1 Euphilia ,2 conjuntos pequenos de Xenias e 5 mudas pequenas de varias de corais duros, (Montipora Confusa,Seriatopora Histrix,Turbinaria,e 2 Pocillopora damicornis ).

Cump
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Uma curiosidade

Retirei há 3 semanas atrás 7 ou 8 caramujos pois deslocavam as mudas dos corais à sua imponente passagem na rocha viva e não tinha estas algas. Será coincidencia ou talvez não ?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Eles limpam a rocha sem duvida, se os tivesses era uma ajuda preciosa.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ora Viva Filipe  :Olá:  

Já meti 8 lá para dentro e já começaram a passear nas rochas...
A minha equipe está de férias?

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Tarde a todos  :Olá:  

Estas algas castanhas são mesmo praga, durante a noite praticamente desaparecem e durante o dia voltam em força. A luz liga-se e passado alguns minutos já se notam a aparecer. Fiz sifonagem, mudei agua, vejo que à noite a limpeza deve ser feita pelas cerites, pois de manhã a areia e só esta, está quase limpa.
Haverá alguma forma de as eliminar mais rápidamente? Alguem sugeriu um apagão. E não há perigo para os corais?

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Como está o teu escumador? Tem capacidade suficiente?
E a circulação? 
Qual a frequência das tuas TPA's. Possivelmente com a carga orgânica que tens, tens de caprichar mais. Já viste os fosfatos e nitratos?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Como está o teu escumador? Tem capacidade suficiente?
> E a circulação? 
> Qual a frequência das tuas TPA's. Possivelmente com a carga orgânica que tens, tens de caprichar mais. Já viste os fosfatos e nitratos?



Olá Pedro

O escumador debita 1500 lts/hora.
TPAs semanais e ultimamente 2 X semana 10% ou seja 10 lts agua natural e artificial alternada.

Nitritos 0.1 (normal para o manual do MAX) nitratos 50 e fosfatos vou ver.

Tenho uma heliofungia a morrer que cortei a parte morta para a tentar salvar (poderá ser responsavel por nitratos tão altos?).
As algas só aparecem quando a luz liga. Vê tópico aqui http://www.reefforum.net/showthread.php?t=10332

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

De facto os nitratos estão altíssimos. É pelo menos uma das causas das algas. Pode ser de facto a deterioração do coral, para reduzires os nitratos só com TPA's "valentes", mas espera mais opiniões.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Não será para te demover ou desmotivar que vou colocar este comentário, mas sim para tentares melhorar...

Ora, parece-me a mim que para um aquário de 3 meses, tens muita carga orgânica que não deverias ter... E infelizmente penso que a tua heliofungia, não vai mesmo sobreviver... 

Seja como for, acho que deverás fazer algumas TPA's, para baixares os fosfatos, nitratos... Urgentemente!!! 

O conselho de fazeres TPA's urgentemente, deverás seguir e não descurar com o passar do tempo, no entanto estas deverão ser mais relevantes em termos de % de água para já, podendo com o passar do tempo, ser por exemplo 10/15% por semana... Neste momento eu apontaria para 20/25% de água, todas as semanas, religiosamente! 

Quanto às algas, sopra as rochas com uma bomba, como já referiram e usa um filtro para retirares a sujidade da coluna de água!

Seja como for, nos próximos tempos, não te aconselho a colocar mais vivos, a não ser da equipa de limpeza. Caso insistas em colocar mais vivos, só vais fazer com que os problemas se agravem e evoluam mais rapidamente!

Espero que te tenha ajudado e um abraço de boa sorte.  :Wink:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Francisco e Pedro

Ontem fiz uma TPA de 10 % e á poucos minutos outra. 3ª Feira vou fazer outra.

Quanto a fosfatos, ou o teste não está bom ou estão a zero (Teste JBL).

Obrigado
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado Francisco e Pedro
> 
> Ontem fiz uma TPA de 10 % e á poucos minutos outra. 3ª Feira vou fazer outra.
> 
> Quanto a fosfatos, ou o teste não está bom ou estão a zero (Teste JBL).
> 
> Obrigado
> Andrade


Boas...

Acho que a tua política de TPA's está correcta...  Se continuares, poderás salvar alguns animais... 

Seja como for o resultado 0 em relação aos fosfatos, não quer dizer que não os tenhas no sistema. Passo a explicar, como as algas consomem nitratos, fosfatos, silica, K, etc., pode dar-se o caso destas, estarem a consumir os fosfatos, à medida que estes vão sendo produzidos, dando-te esse "falso 0". Poderá ser também que o teste esteja estragado :Admirado:  ... 

A heliofungia, como está?

Um abraço...  :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas Francisco Duarte  :Olá:  

Comprei um novo Teste de Fosfatos da Nutrafin e o resultado está entre 0.25 e 0.5. Segundo eles são valores normais no intervalo de o a 5.
Pergunto o fotoperíodo é de 9 horas (li algures que nos recifes se situa entre as 10 horas da manhã e as 15 horas da tarde ou seja 5 horas). Acha que 9 horas é de mais até para os corais ? Será que a combinação do fotoperíodo de 9 horas, a carga organica da população que tenho e combinado com a temp de 27,6º diurnos, reunirá as condições para estas algas se desenvolverem ?

Ponto último: Anexo a foto da heliofungia com 24 horas pos corte....e foto do aqua às 20 horas de hoje.

Agradeço opiniões

Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Em relação ao fotoperíodo, não acho que seja demasiado, até porque em média nos trópicos situa-se em média nas 12 horas! No entanto poderá baixar para as 8 horas! 

Em relação ao resto,  são sem dúvida factores precursores das algas, fosfatos, a carga orgânica... Política a seguir: TPA's religiosas e constantes, limpeza das rochas com uma bomba e sinfonagem do substrato!

A temperatura está elevada, um conselho que dou é tentar baixar a mesma para uma temperatura que ronde os 24/25º (aumentando a circulação de ar com ventoinhas, ar condicionado, colocando o fotoperíodo diurno do aquário no nosso nocturno (por exemplo a partir das 18h00 até às 02h00), ou até um chiller!

Em relação à heliofungia... tenho pena, mas parece-me que não vai sobreviver...  :Icon Cry:  

Espero que vença esta batalha com facilidade e com calma tenho a certeza que sim!

P.S. - Não necessita de me tratar por você, no fórum as pessoas costumam tratar-se por tu... E eu não sou diferente das restantes!

Um abraço e até mais...  :SbOk3:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas...
> 
> Em relação ao fotoperíodo, não acho que seja demasiado, até porque em média nos trópicos situa-se em média nas 12 horas! No entanto poderá baixar para as 8 horas! 
> 
> Em relação ao resto,  são sem dúvida factores precursores das algas, fosfatos, a carga orgânica... Política a seguir: TPA's religiosas e constantes, limpeza das rochas com uma bomba e sinfonagem do substrato!
> 
> A temperatura está elevada, um conselho que dou é tentar baixar a mesma para uma temperatura que ronde os 24/25º (aumentando a circulação de ar com ventoinhas, ar condicionado, colocando o fotoperíodo diurno do aquário no nosso nocturno (por exemplo a partir das 18h00 até às 02h00), ou até um chiller!
> 
> Em relação à heliofungia... tenho pena, mas parece-me que não vai sobreviver...  
> ...


Obrigado Francisco pelas tuas dicas.

Um abraço
Andrade

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Obrigado Francisco pelas tuas dicas.
> 
> Um abraço
> Andrade


Boas... 

Não é necessário agradecer, é do espírito do fórum a entre-ajuda dos membros! Foi assim comigo no início, e continuarem a fazê-lo com os que assim o necessitarem e desejarem! 

Desde já, ofereço-me para dentro dos meus poucos conhecimentos continuar a ajudar! 

Um abraço e até mais... :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Santos

Olá António :Olá:  ,

Que água usas para a reposição de água evaporada e mesmo para fazeres a água salgada (com o auxilio de sal)?

Será que já mediste o NO3 dessa água, e após fazeres a água salgada?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá António ,
> 
> Que água usas para a reposição de água evaporada e mesmo para fazeres a água salgada (com o auxilio de sal)?
> 
> Será que já mediste o NO3 dessa água, e após fazeres a água salgada?


Boas noites Ricardo

Penso que sei onde queres chegar mas a agua doce que uso não tem nem nitritos nem nitratos nem fosfatos. Mas apos preparada pode ter nitratos?

Um abraço
Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Boas noites Ricardo
> 
> Penso que sei onde queres chegar mas a agua doce que uso não tem nem nitritos nem nitratos nem fosfatos. Mas apos preparada pode ter nitratos?
> 
> Um abraço
> Andrade


Olá mais uma vez António :Olá: ,

O sal pode aumentar os nutrientes na água depois da mistura.
Mas já agora de onde vem essas certezas todas em relação á água não ter nitratos nem fosfatos?

Outra coisa, li duas coisas nos teus comentários que era:



> Nitritos 0.1 (normal para o manual do MAX)


Eu esquecia esse tal manual, deve ser demasiado básico! :yb668:  




> Comprei um novo Teste de Fosfatos da Nutrafin e o resultado está entre 0.25 e 0.5. *Segundo eles são valores normais no intervalo de o a 5*.


"Eles" deveriam ter escrito que num aquário de recife, o teste "deles" (Nutrafin) deveria dar 0 (sim, zero), nem mais um bocadinho. Isso sim, estavam a ser correctos!

Quero com estas duas coisas te dizer que poucas são as marcas que dizem as coisas correctamente, que dizem a verdade dos seus productos, e sem generalizar a aquariofilia! :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Agora que o Ricardo tocou no assunto - água da torneira -, relembro que essa mesma água de consumo (que normalmente tem fosfatos e nitratos), poderá ter silicatos (normalmente também tem), outro "elemento" que é também usado pelas algas na sua "alimentação". Anteriormente não o referi pois, para um aquário com 3 meses e montado de raiz é normal que existam essas algas, fruto do excesso de carga orgânica proveniente da matéria em decomposição que se encontra no substrato e rochas... Mesmo que se use água de Osmose Inversa (OI), essa matéria estará lá e teremos este problema (agora que os factos acima referidos e nos que o Ricardo apontou, potenciam o aparecimento das algas, isso é sem dúvida)!

Quando referes que a água da torneira, não tem nitratos, nem fosfatos, onde te baseias para tal afirmação? Acho difícil (mas não é impossível, não estou a desmentir) uma vez que, não conheço - pelo menos aqui mais a Sul -uma única água de consumo que não os tenha (embora, logicamente, dentro dos parâmetros legais).

Seja como for, tendo o mar "à porta" eu optaria pela água natural para fazer as TPA's e só em caso de necessidade usaria o sal! Tentaria igualmente, dentro do orçamento adquirir uma OI, para que o problema dos silicatos, nitratos e fosfatos, não fosse mais um, aquando da reposição de água evaporada!

Todas estas questões, como o Ricardo disse, não devem ser abordadas de uma forma mais profunda pelo manual que referes, sendo que estou plenamente de acordo com ele quando diz que o deves deixar um pouco de lado, no entanto não o deves ignorar pois o básico deve lá estar!

Vai colocando notícias das novidades e dos problemas que encontres... 

Um abraço. :SbOk2:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus amigos

Quanto aos valores da agua doce da torneira são os medidos por mim com os testes que possuo (Red Sea, e Nutrafin).
Quanto aos intervalos de valores são os referidos nos instruções de utilização dos testes e o manual do RED SEa Max.

Entretanto faço TPA com agua natural.

Um abraço e dou noticias.

Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> Meus amigos
> 
> Quanto aos valores da agua doce da torneira são os medidos por mim com os testes que possuo (Red Sea, e Nutrafin).
> Quanto aos intervalos de valores são os referidos nos instruções de utilização dos testes e o manual do RED SEa Max.
> 
> Entretanto faço TPA com agua natural.
> 
> Um abraço e dou noticias.
> 
> Andrade


Olá António,

E quais eram os intervalos que davam os parametros?

Eu não consigo perceber se tens cianobactérias ou diatomaceas.
Em ambas é natural o desaparecimento na fase nocturna do aquário.
As diatomaceas básicamente aparecem com altos niveis de silicatos. Os silicatos é comum aparecer nos nossos aquários ou através da decomposição de esponjas (que absorvem muito silicatos) ou pela introdução de água da rede que é comum ser alta em silicatos, podendo também apresentar valores pouco preocupantes, seja pela qualidade da água, seja pela absorção que um aquário maturado consegue ter.
As cianobactérias podem aparecer por coisas simples e básicas de resolver, como podem ser mais complexas...mas nada que não tenha solução. :SbOk2:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Meus amigos
> 
> Quanto aos valores da agua doce da torneira são os medidos por mim com os testes que possuo (Red Sea, e Nutrafin).
> Quanto aos intervalos de valores são os referidos nos instruções de utilização dos testes e o manual do RED SEa Max.
> 
> Entretanto faço TPA com agua natural.
> 
> Um abraço e dou noticias.
> 
> Andrade


Boas...

Como medes os parâmetros com os testes que possuis, e como são testes de titulação que no caso, servem apenas para qualificar e não quantificar, esses valores serão um pouco imprecisos! Não que dizer que não sirvam de referência, no entanto é natural que caso se façam testes mais rigorosos (em laboratório, com outros dispositivos e testes) esses valores dêem diferente do valor que referes! 

Apesar disto que refiro, existem muitas pessoas que usam água da torneira sem qualquer problema! No teu caso, como já se referiu, sendo o aquário muito recente é natural que apresente os "problemas" que referes (algas ou cianobactérias). Sendo que deverás seguir as indicações que já referimos aqui no tópico!  :SbOk2:  

Eu pessoalmente não gosto muito dos testes da nutrafin (tive uma má experiência)... No entanto não quer dizer que sejam maus ou estejam estragados. 

Seja como for, caso as algas aumentem (que é natural, pela idade e fase de maturação do aquário), não há que desesperar... Apenas solucionar, com remoção manual, "sifonamentos" e TPA's, como de resto já foi referido!

Um abraço! :SbOk:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

Parece-me que as algas, existentes no aquário do Andrade, são diatomaceas e não cianobactérias.

Pela minha experiência, e gramei com elas durante uns longos 5 meses, com uma boa política de TPAs, boa escumação e sifonamento do substracto, elas acabam por desaparecer. Uso água da torneira para a reposição e não tenho algas neste momento.

Por isso, Andrade, como diz o José Francisco, não há que desesperar. Pior seria se fossem ciabobactérias.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas.
> 
> Parece-me que as algas, existentes no aquário do Andrade, são diatomaceas e não cianobactérias.
> 
> Pela minha experiência, e gramei com elas durante uns longos 5 meses, com uma boa política de TPAs, boa escumação e sifonamento do substracto, elas acabam por desaparecer. Uso água da torneira para a reposição e não tenho algas neste momento.
> 
> Por isso, Andrade, como diz o José Francisco, não há que desesperar. Pior seria se fossem ciabobactérias.



Boas  :Olá:  

Antes de mais desculpem o atraso na resposta mas a vida profissional tem destas coisas. Segundo estou a fazer TPA de 15 % de dois em dois dias. Passando ao tema anexo foto elucidativa. As algas são sopradas e sifonadas com flitro exterior de copo (no caso Fluval 103). A luz liga-se e as mesmas começam a surgir como se de geração expontânea se tratasse (Ver foto).
Contudo e pegando enm sugestões aqui dadas eis a minha surpresa: Medi os Nitratos a agua recem preparada com 3 dias e eis que o teste acusa entre 10 a 20 de nitratos ???? Depois meço na agua de reposição já livre de cloros etc e espanto os mesmos valores aproximadamente entre 10 e 20 . Bom já agora medi os nitratos numa agua engarrafada e eis que verifico entre 5 e 10.
Será que posso concluir que para alem dos nitratos que naturalmente se forma estou a contribuir para o seu aumento com a utilização da agua de torneira que usava, (digo pois vou deixar de usar), quer para as TPA de agua sintetica quer a agua de reposição?

Cumps 
Andrade

PS: Como se pode ver na foto as algas formam um tipo de veu que ondula com a corrente. Ah já retirei a heliofungia que morreu e introduzi hoje mais 7 nassários pois deixei de ver alguns.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Olá  :Olá:  

Parecem-me cianobactérias :Admirado:  

De facto podes estar a "contaminar" o teu sistema e os teus nitratos serem ainda mais elevados dos que os que medes pois as algas vão-se alimentando e por isso falseando os resultados. A única alternativa é fazeres TPA's (se pudesses usar água natural era óptimo) e eventualmente aumentares a circulação. Só uma nota, os nassários não comem algas (cerrites, turbos e eremitas sim, excepto as ciano que parece só as cerrites comem). Boa sorte :Pracima:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Deve haver qualquer outra coisa, além de nitratos, a provocar-te esse "boom" de algas. Conheço aquários de uma loja que usa só osmose inversa e tem algas!...

O teu escumador está a trabalhar bem!

----------


## Filipe Simões

A resposta não está assim tão longe... basta olhar para a Fauna desse aquario... esse hepatus é uma maquina a fazer porcaria(quem ja viu um a evacuar...), está povoado demais para a litragem que é pequena, é recente, e foram introduzidas coisas a mais em tão pouco tempo. O escumador sendo da marca que é, nao deve ser uma coisa assim tao potente quanto isso, eu tenho 2 prizm e aquilo é bem fraquito, diz que sao para 400lts mas custam a dar conta de um aqua de 100lts. E ainda teve uma heliofungia a morrer ai dentro... 
A situação não é de todo anormal, é apenas consequencia do desiquilibrio causado por tanta pressa em querer por coisas dentro do aquario. Com o tempo elas desaparecem. 
Apagão durante uns 2 ou 3 dias, e deixa de alimentar a malta, ou reduz muito a alimentação e vais ver que isso reduz bastante. E depois quando voltar a luz reduz o fotoperiodo. Parece ainda que a zona afectada tem pouca circulação... e que essa agua também não é grande espada. Podes comprar uma osmose de 3 estagios por pouco mais de 75 euros, deixo-te aqui um link para uma à venda no ebay - Osmose ebay

Os turbos tb dão conta das cyanos, pelo menos os meus, mas não vao para o areao. Os nassarios vivem enterrados a maior parte do tempo, da para ver onde eles estão, deixam normalmente uma fina antena de fora.

boa sorte

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> (...)
> De facto podes estar a "contaminar" o teu sistema e os teus nitratos serem ainda mais elevados dos que os que medes pois as algas vão-se alimentando e por isso falseando os resultados. A única alternativa é fazeres TPA's (se pudesses usar água natural era óptimo) e eventualmente aumentares a circulação. Só uma nota, os nassários não comem algas (cerrites, turbos e eremitas sim, excepto as ciano que parece só as cerrites comem). Boa sorte





> Deve haver qualquer outra coisa, além de nitratos, a provocar-te esse "boom" de algas. Conheço aquários de uma loja que usa só osmose inversa e tem algas!...


Boas...

Concordo com ambos os companheiros! Embora, na minha opinião, junte ambas as ideias... Ou seja serão provavelmente nitratos, juntamente com fosfatos e silicatos os causadores destes problemas! 
Trata-se de um sistema muito recente, com muita carga orgânica e que só com o tempo, TPA com água sem nitratos e reposição de água com água de osmose é que mais rapidamente conseguirás superar esse problema! 

Tens de ter em atenção que a "colónia" de bactérias anaeróbias (desnitrificantes) no teu sistema, não deverá ser, neste momento, suficientemente grande para processar toda a carga eficientemente! Como tal, como já referi, deverás exportar "artificialmente" estes nutrientes do teu sistema, com as TPA, no entanto terás de verificar se a água da TPA, não tem mais nitratos do que retiras! 

Em relação aos silicatos, tens várias maneiras de os exportares, uma é colocares macro algas que serão concorrentes das diatomáceas e consumirão estes mesmos silicatos (fosfatos e nitratos), outra é colocares resinas absorventes de silicatos (aconselho-te a da ROWA), outra é fazeres TPA com água sem silicatos!

Em relação aos fosfatos, as soluções que tens são basicamente as que tens para os silicatos, sendo que no caso de usares resinas a da ROWA tanto absorve silicatos como fosfatos, poderás ainda pingar kalk junto à entrada de água para o escumador, uma vez que o kalk precipita os fosfatos e dessa forma o escumador exporta-os com facilidade!

Tens de ter atenção que estas soluções, apesar de funcionarem, vão demorar, uma vez que o teu sistema é recente e está carregado de nutrientes!
No geral, deves ter igualmente atenção à quantidade de comida que colocas e aos nutrientes que colocas na água (suplementos e afins)...

Um abraço e não stresses... Devagar se vai ao longe...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas...
> 
> 
> Em relação aos silicatos, tens várias maneiras de os exportares, uma é colocares macro algas que serão concorrentes das diatomáceas e consumirão estes mesmos silicatos (fosfatos e nitratos), outra é colocares resinas absorventes de silicatos (aconselho-te a da ROWA), outra é fazeres TPA com água sem silicatos!
> 
> Em relação aos fosfatos, as soluções que tens são basicamente as que tens para os silicatos, sendo que no caso de usares resinas a da ROWA tanto absorve silicatos como fosfatos, poderás ainda pingar kalk junto à entrada de água para o escumador, uma vez que o kalk precipita os fosfatos e dessa forma o escumador exporta-os com facilidade!
> 
> ...
> 
> Um abraço e não stresses... Devagar se vai ao longe...


Obrigado a todos antes de mais.
Acho que começo a ter boas notícias. Nitritos "0" (estranho ou talvez não), nitratos mantem-se a 50. Tenho feito TPAs de 15 % em vez de 10 % com agua natural. A agua de reposição com Kalkwasser é agua destilada marca Continente, (PH 7 e, e nitratos "0"). Medi os nitratos na agua natuaral e é de 2,5 na escala RED SEA, logo a seguir ao "0".
Pegando nas tuas dicas acho interessante a segunda de pingar Kalk na entrada antes do escumador, vou fazê-lo. Quanto às resinas onde se poderão adquirir?
Pegando nas dicas do Filipe, gostaria de saber, primeiro se me arranja turbos iguais aos dele e segundo uma questão: quanto tempo se pode intervalar a alimentação à "fauna" (eh eh eh) ? 
Quanto ao aparelho de OR, Filipe adquiriste um através do EBAY ?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Arranjar os turbos agora nao consigo, falhei aí com um monte de gente que me deve querer cruxificar, mas outros valores se impuseram. 

Eu cheguei a deixar os meus peixes sem comer durante 3 dias, e luzes apagadas também quando tive um surto de cianos. Fiz 2 TPAs de cerca de 30% espaçadas por 2 dias, uma antes e outra depois do apagao e tinha quase toda a rocha coberta com a dita. 

Ao 3 dia passei com uma bomba pela rocha e o que ainda restava desapareceu, voltei a repetir a dose dos 3 dias passados 2 dias. Desde essa ultima TPA que foi ha 3 meses nunca mais fiz nenhuma TPA, não faço testes, não tenho nem cianos nem qualquer tipo de alga, e alimento a bichara 2 vezes ao dia, em quantidades pequenas. Não faço testes à agua ha mais de 8 meses, e vai tudo a olho, mas o meu aqua tem 300 lts e apenas 3 peixes um yellow tang, 2 dois palhaços...  A titulo de curiosidade , não reponho agua com kalk, vai directa da osmose, e tenho a alga coralina a crescer em pratos, tipo montiporas. 

Se tivesse que andar sempre com testes, nao fazia outra coisa. A minha vida nao me dá para tanta teoria, e fio-me bastante no que vejo, e olho bem para o aquario todos os dias.


Comprei a osmose no Ebay, comprei uma de 5 estagios, vêm de espanha sem problema algum, tive um problema quando ela chegou que vinha com uma junta de plastico rachada e com uma fuga, mas eles prontificaram-se a enviar a peça de substituiçao, garantindo que a osmose tinha garantia de 2 anos, foram efectivamente 5 estrelas. Para fazer as compras convem ter uma conta PAYPAL, que não é complicado de criar. Em caso de disputa, o ebay e o paypal podem devolver-te o dinheiro no prazo de 60 dias, mas isso apenas acontece se houver alguma barracada das grandes, e com isto das osmoses não acredito.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado Filipe

Um abração, e vê se me arranjas alguns desses glutões por cianos.

Andrade

----------


## Ricardo Santos

> A agua de reposição com Kalkwasser é agua destilada marca Continente, (PH 7 e, e nitratos "0").


Olá Antonio :Olá: ,

Cuidado com essa água destilada! Vária é a água destilada que é armazenada em contentores que contêm cobre no seu corpo/interior.
Se poderes testa o Cu (Cobre :Smile: ) dessa água! :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo_Kaka

Se vocÊ não melhorar a sua água de reposição, não conseguirá acabar com essas diatomáceas. Essas algas nascem devido ao silicato. 
Não sei o que vocês podem usar por aí, aqui no Brasil, usamos as resinas mistas ( catiônicas e aniônicas ) elas eliminam o silicato.

Valeu !!
Kaká

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Olá Antonio,
> 
> Cuidado com essa água destilada! Vária é a água destilada que é armazenada em contentores que contêm cobre no seu corpo/interior.
> Se poderes testa o Cu (Cobre) dessa água!


Viva

Já comprei o teste de cobre (Cu), só posso contudo medir quando comprar outro garrafão.

Obrigado Ricardo
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Se vocÊ não melhorar a sua água de reposição, não conseguirá acabar com essas diatomáceas. Essas algas nascem devido ao silicato. 
> Não sei o que vocês podem usar por aí, aqui no Brasil, usamos as resinas mistas ( catiônicas e aniônicas ) elas eliminam o silicato.
> 
> Valeu !!
> Kaká


Oi Ricardo  :Olá:  

Isto é mesmo chato, hoje os nitritos estão baixos contudo os nitratos ... Adquiri um novo teste de Nitratos da Nutrafin (Hagen) e dá-me nitratos de 5 (????) o da Red Sea continua a dar 50. Vai uma pessoa acreditar em qual?
Quanto ás resinas encomendei já. Aguardemos.
Amanhã nova TPA de 15 lts....paciencia

Obrigado pela dica
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Filipe
Qual é que compraste?. Dizes de 5 estágios é a de 125 ?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus caros  :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRequin2:   :SbRireLarme2:   :SbRequin2:  
Estou a ficar passado  :yb663:  . Estas malditas reaparecem em força. Sopro-as com o filtro de copo para limpar ao mesmo tempo a coluna de agua e elas reaparecem. Escovo e filtro a pedra, aspiro a areia e reaparecem. Estou a usar agua de reposição de RO. Comprei o teste de nitratos da Nutrafin dá-me 5 de Nitratos o da Red Sea dá 50  :SbRequin2:  
Faço TPAs com  natural de dois em dois dias de +/- 20 %, testo nitritos e nitratos antes e tudo a "0".

Que mais poderei fazer :SbQuestion2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Essas algas dão muita luta e só com uma boa política de TPAs, uma boa escumação, a aspiração/sifonagem do substrato e das rochas e a diminuição da carga orgânica é que as poderá eliminar.

É tudo uma questão de paciência, meu caro...

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Tens possibilidade de colocar um refúgio (com DSB e macro algas)?
Se tiveres é uma boa hipótese para reduzires os nitratos.

O melhor mesmo era reduzires a carga orgânica, ou aumentar o tamanho do aquário :Coradoeolhos:

----------


## Antonio Andrade

OLá Pedro
Não meu caro isso de refugio só no proximo aqua que vou recuperar. Este é o da Red Sea fica como está. Tem a mais uma Corália 1, além de testar a funcionar sem massas filtrantes apenas escumação.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

tpas e o apagao... ja te falei do apagao uma serie de vezes, ja tentaste? 
deixa isso apagado 3/4 dias, faz tpas e nao acendas as luzes nem alimentes nada... nao é por isso que as coisas vao morrer...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Filipe

Liguei hoje a iluminação. Para já está a esta hora com 7 horas de luz está a areia muito ligeiramente amarelecida. Que sugeres?

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

mete uma foto, mesmo dessas do telemovel, para perceber. 

Mas melhorou?

Quando ligaste as luzes como estava?

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Filipe
Mando-te já a foto mas que melhorou melhorou.

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Filipe aqui vão as fotos. Puz o fotoperíodo para 7 horas. Estas fotos são já com estas horas de luz. Diz coisas pf.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

parece-me 5 estrelas, agora é ir tendo cuidado com alimentaçao, e o fotoperiodo logo aumentas daqui a uns dias, ve como a coisa evolui. esse areao nao me parece problematico

vai observando sempre como esta quando liga as luzes e quando apaga, fotografa a diferença.

Parece-me encaminhado...

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Filipe
Podes crer que vou estar atento  :yb663:  . As TPAs continuo a faze-las de 2 em 2 dias ?

Andrade

----------


## Filipe Simões

Não me parece que seja por aí. Deixa de fazer durante uns dias a ver se a coisa se altera muito, observa a evolução. Se as tens feito de 2 em 2 dias nao acredito muito que ainda seja esse o problema. Exprimenta deixar isso assim 4 ou 5 dias a ver o que acontece. Se notares que elas estao a retornar, então talvez seja melhor repensar aí a fauna... é a minha opinião.

Limpa bem o escumador!

abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Obrigado
I´m watching

Andrade

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Andrade.

Estão, como vai a luta contra as algas castanhas?

Nos últimos dias tive uma ameaça dessas algas no meu aquário. Como tinha o escumador a desligar-se 5 horas durante a noite, pus-lo a trabalhar continuamente, escumou bastante e ontem já quase tinham desaparecido.

Não sei como trabalha o teu escumador, mas pela minha experiência o teu problema pode estar aí. Aumentas-te a carga orgânica com a introdução de peixes e corais (o _hepatus_ é uma verdadeira máquina de fazer porcaria), o aquário ainda não estava bem estabelecido e o escumador não consegue dar vazão a tanta caca que serve de alimento para as algas e elas não se rogam em proliferar.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

> Boas, Andrade.
> 
> Estão, como vai a luta contra as algas castanhas?


Viva  :Olá:  
Estou espectante. Depois de um apagão de 3 dias, o Sarco é que sofreu mas já recuperou. Aparecem já outra vez timidamente. pelo sim pelo não vou sifonando. Vamos ver se ganho esta "batalha"  :SbRequin2:  

Abraço
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Boas a todos que leram este tópico  :Olá:  

Já tenho nitritos a zero ( 0 ) mas os nitratos continuam elevados. Introduzi num compartimento trazeiro do meu Max uma resina supostamente destinada a estabilizar o PH a remover a amonia e nitratos. De facto nitritos é o que se vê, agora amonia está com vestigios embora não consiga mensurar os nitratos ? Vamos aguardar tem 4 dias de evolução desde que a introduzi. A marca é, sem estar a querer publicitar Dick Boyds Chemi Pure.

Cumps
Andrade

PS: Novo aqua a nascer, já tem areia e agua natural, está a movimentar a gua antes de encher a sump.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas a todos que leram este tópico  
> 
> Já tenho nitritos a zero ( 0 ) mas os nitratos continuam elevados. Introduzi num compartimento trazeiro do meu Max uma resina supostamente destinada a estabilizar o PH a remover a amonia e nitratos. De facto nitritos é o que se vê, agora amonia está com vestigios embora não consiga mensurar os nitratos ? Vamos aguardar tem 4 dias de evolução desde quea introduzi. A marca é sem estar a querer publicitar Dick Boyds Chemi Pure.
> 
> Cumps
> Andrade
> 
> PS: Novo aqua a nascer, já tem areia e agua natural, está a movimentar a gua antes de encher a sump.


Força com isso, Andrade.

No próximo sábado já vamos ver "in loco" isso.  :Pracima:

----------


## Filipe Simões

deixa la os valores, a malta quer é saber como ficaram os Cyanos!!!

Mete uma foto para ilustrar a coisa.

----------


## Antonio Andrade

É so uns momentos

Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros

Aqui vão as imagens de hoje sobre os "Cianos". de referir que habitualmente faço sifonagem da areia, ontem fiz uma muda de 10 lts.
Agradeço comentários.

Andrade

----------


## Ruben Miguel

> Viva
> 
> Já comprei o teste de cobre (Cu), só posso contudo medir quando comprar outro garrafão.
> 
> Obrigado Ricardo
> Andrade



Boas Andrade

Olha, por acaso ja medis-te o Cu dessa agua destilada?. Ando a procura de uma agua boa para reposição, já agora se alguem souber de alguma me diga ( que se compre em supermercados "barata").

um Abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Olá Ruben

Não de facto não mais medi o CU dessa agua "destilada". Comprei o teste e nunca mais medi. Posso é dar-te uma sugestão, compra agua de osmose nas farmacias. Eles usam-na para preparar os antibioticos em suspensões.

Fica bem
Andrade

----------


## Ruben Miguel

Ola andrade

Então e confirmas e é muito caro? Quanto?


obrigado

um abraço

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Ruben
Confesso que não sei contudo não deve ser muito mais caro. Pode acontecer é que tenham embalagens mais pequenas.

Cumps
Andrade

----------


## Antonio Andrade

Meus Caros  :yb663:  Milagre ou talvez não  :yb668:  

Parece que as danadas estão quasi a desaparecer. O Fotoperiodo está no periodo normal de 8 horas e parece que o problema está quasi resolvido. Perguntarão o que tenho feito. Pois bem comidinha só de 2 em 2 dias a fauna mantem-se, TPA semanal mas fiz a a ultima de quase 40 lts natural. Espero que tenha dado uma ajuda.
Bom as imagens falam por si  :Palmas:  

Andrade

----------

